
Bitcoin's jump to $5000 might have been an April Fool's gag - dawhizkid
https://www.businessinsider.com/5000-bitcoin-price-spike-could-be-because-of-an-april-fools-gag-2019-4
======
ksaj
I love a good prank, but imagine a stock broker or forex pulling something
like this. It probably looks a whole lot like market manipulation since it
could lead holders to buy or sell based on a false trend.

It certainly makes me suspicious of the charts and claims forever thereafter
if it is that easy to post fake info on a whim.

